# Looking for a puppy



## karakiz67 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for a Maltese or Peckinnese puppy to adopt or buy for me and my 2 kids.Already being cheated on the internet.Does anyone know any reliable source in this regard, thank you for helps extenden. Regards


----------

